# Charts of various bit combinations?



## Black_Blade (Jan 3, 2008)

I am wondering if there is any charts etc that illustrate how to create various different edge profiles using one or more common bits in two, three or more passes. I came across an article in a magazine once that had several examples, but you think I can find that mag now....lol.

I have tried to search the forums, but maybe just not typing in the right keywords...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Black Blade

This maybe the one you are talking about 

http://www.cmtusa.com/store/index1....oducts.ihtml&titleimage=titles_routerbits.jpg

If not use the link below and I'm sure you will find the bit you thinking about,it will show many bits and how to set them up...▼

http://www.cmtusa.com/store/xrouter_bits.ihtml

===========


----------



## Black_Blade (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking for more like this article I found here:


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Black Blade
> 
> This maybe the one you are talking about
> 
> ...


Hey Bj,

I thought you only linked to sites with pricing. I feel slighted!!


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Black Blade,

I think there are more options possible than could be reasonably put into print. It's probably easiest to find profiles you like and then ask for advice on how to create them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Charles

hahahahahahah that's the norm but it sounds like all he wanted was just info how to setup and use the 3 bits...

And it looks like he did a bit of diging and found what he was looking for 

But the Multiprofile Bits can do the same job the norm with just one bit,that's why I posted that link for it...but it sounds like he his a happy router user now..



=======


Charles M said:


> Hey Bj,
> 
> I thought you only linked to sites with pricing. I feel slighted!!


----------



## Black_Blade (Jan 3, 2008)

I found that one page of a few profiles, but was thinking that maybe where there was something like that, maybe there was some kind of document or pdf that had more combos. 

It would sure be a great reference to put on the wall. But I guess playing around with scraps, you could soon come up with more than enough for most uses.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Black Blade,

When I first started making picture frames (wife project) I didn't have a clue about profiles. I also didn't have a clue about routers. However, I looked on the internet and found articles like the one you found and other similar how tos and shortly had some frames made from pine...I created all the profiles, it's not that hard to do....

I drew them up first in a CAD program then applied that to the wood....I did the profiles in 3 parts and glued up those parts then mitred and glued....and had a frame that worked for what it was designed for.

Ed......


----------

